# xfree 4.2.1 --> xfree-4.1.x bei update world

## ralix

Hallo

ich habe bei mir xfree 4.2.1 installiert jetzt will er aber immer bei update world xfree-4.1.x installieren. kann ich das xfree-4.2.1 irgendwie auf

hold setzten oder sagen das er das als neuer erkennt als xfree-4.1.x

Mfg Ralph

----------

## ralix

ups ich meine natürlich xfree-4.2.1 --> xfree-4.2.0-r12

----------

## mglauche

portage erkennt leider manchmal nicht, das ein neueres paket installiert ist, und will das alte wieder installieren. -> nach jeden emerge rsync die packages.mask anpassen.

OT: Warum ist 4.2.1 noch maskiert ??? es ist seit 1 monat testing, und läuft ziemlich stabiel .. (und es is tnur ein MINOR update, nix besonders neues ...)

----------

## drowwen

Hi !

Ich habe das xfree-4.2.1 installiert 

(Nebenbei es läuft super stabil und hat auch für meinen laptop cyberblade XP der 2d beschleunigten Treiber, endlich).

So, Problem :

Ich kann mein ganzes portag löschen, Ein komplettes Neues emerge rsync machen und anschliessend in der package.mask das xfree-4.2.1 wahlweise auskommentieren oder löschen.

Ich kann in der /var/cache/edb/world explit ein =x11-base/xfree-4.2.1 eintragen.

Das nützt mir nur alles nichts : emerge -p -u world will immer wieder das alte xfree-4.2.0-r12 installieren.

Was hab ich vergessen ?

Gruss,

Kai

----------

